

Windows 10 Live Stream (17:00 GMT, 9AM PT, 12PM ET) - _random_
http://news.microsoft.com/windows10story

======
_random_
The Verge live blog:

[http://live.theverge.com/microsoft-windows-10-event-live-
blo...](http://live.theverge.com/microsoft-windows-10-event-live-blog/)

------
frazerb
9AM PT is 17:00GMT. So London showing starts 5PM

~~~
_random_
Thanks, corrected!

------
Zekio
i can barely wait for this, can't wait to hear about the spartan browser :)

